# xinelibs

## smg

```
emerge --ask media-libs/xine-lib

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1 [1_rc6]

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1 to /

*** Adjusting cvs-src permissions for portage user...

>>> Downloading http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

--18:06:00--  http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz'

Resolving mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de... 130.83.164.194

Connecting to mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de[130.83.164.194]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

18:06:05 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

--18:06:05--  ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz'

Resolving linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de... 134.147.32.57

Connecting to linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de[134.147.32.57]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /gentoo-mirror/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz ...

No such file `vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz'.

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

--18:06:27--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz'

Resolving www.ibiblio.org... 152.2.210.80

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.80]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz [following]

--18:06:33--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.2.210.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.109]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

18:06:39 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://home.vr-web.de/~rnissl/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

--18:06:39--  http://home.vr-web.de/%7Ernissl/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz'

Resolving home.vr-web.de... 195.200.35.194

Connecting to home.vr-web.de[195.200.35.194]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 101,035 [application/x-gzip]

100%[====================================>] 101,035       21.15K/s    ETA 00:00

18:07:11 (21.13 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz' saved [101035/101035]

>>> Downloading http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz

--18:07:11--  http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz'

Resolving mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de... 130.83.164.194

Connecting to mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de[130.83.164.194]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 7,003,035 [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 7,003,035     81.29K/s    ETA 00:00

18:08:38 (83.08 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz' saved [7003035/7003035]

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking vdr-xine-0.5.2.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work

patching file configure.ac

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2090 (offset -108 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2149 (offset -108 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2296 (offset -108 lines).

patching file include/xine.h.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1456 (offset -8 lines).

patching file src/Makefile.am

patching file src/dxr3/video_out_dxr3.c

patching file src/dxr3/video_out_dxr3.h

patching file src/libmpeg2/decode.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 172 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 248 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 393 (offset -35 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 408 (offset -35 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 444 (offset -35 lines).

patching file src/libmpeg2/mpeg2_internal.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 152 (offset -6 lines).

patching file src/video_out/alphablend.c

Hunk #32 FAILED at 1597.

Hunk #33 FAILED at 1619.

Hunk #34 FAILED at 1629.

Hunk #35 FAILED at 1648.

Hunk #36 succeeded at 1507 (offset -188 lines).

4 out of 36 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/video_out/alphablend.c.rej

patching file src/video_out/alphablend.h

Hunk #2 succeeded at 67 with fuzz 2 (offset -12 lines).

Hunk #3 FAILED at 97.

1 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/video_out/alphablend.h.rejpatching file src/video_out/video_out_directfb.c

patching file src/video_out/video_out_directx.c

patching file src/video_out/video_out_fb.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 521 (offset -10 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 531 (offset -10 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 541 (offset -10 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 695 (offset -10 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 967 (offset -10 lines).

patching file src/video_out/video_out_opengl.c

patching file src/video_out/video_out_pgx32.c

patching file src/video_out/video_out_pgx64.c

patching file src/video_out/video_out_sdl.c

patching file src/video_out/video_out_stk.c

patching file src/video_out/video_out_syncfb.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 845 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 866 (offset -5 lines).

patching file src/video_out/video_out_vidix.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 893 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 907 (offset -5 lines).

patching file src/video_out/video_out_xshm.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 649 (offset -15 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 980 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1058 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1101 (offset -9 lines).

patching file src/video_out/video_out_xv.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1082 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1245 (offset -5 lines).

patching file src/video_out/video_out_xvmc.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 218 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 865 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 877 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1276 (offset -10 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1384 (offset -10 lines).

can't find file to patch at input line 1866

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Index: xine-lib/src/video_out/video_out_xxmc.c

|===================================================================

|RCS file: /cvsroot/xine/xine-lib/src/video_out/video_out_xxmc.c,v

|retrieving revision 1.3

|diff -u -r1.3 video_out_xxmc.c

|--- xine-lib/src/video_out/video_out_xxmc.c    4 Oct 2004 08:57:55 -0000      1.3

|+++ xine-lib/src/video_out/video_out_xxmc.c    9 Oct 2004 21:18:27 -0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

4 out of 4 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 1916

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Index: xine-lib/src/video_out/xxmc.h

|===================================================================

|RCS file: /cvsroot/xine/xine-lib/src/video_out/xxmc.h,v

|retrieving revision 1.2

|diff -u -r1.2 xxmc.h

|--- xine-lib/src/video_out/xxmc.h      3 Oct 2004 12:36:15 -0000       1.2

|+++ xine-lib/src/video_out/xxmc.h      9 Oct 2004 21:18:28 -0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file src/xine-engine/video_overlay.c

patching file src/xine-engine/video_overlay.h

patching file src/xine-engine/xine.c

patching file src/vdr/Makefile.am

patching file src/vdr/input_vdr.c

patching file src/vdr/input_vdr.h

patching file src/vdr/post_vdr.c

patching file src/vdr/post_vdr.h

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/local/portage/gentoo-de/media-libs/xine-lib/files/protect-CFLAGS.patch-1_rc6

!!! ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 262, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

```
emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r2 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-rc4-love1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-rc4-love1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs candy ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/local /usr/local/portage/gentoo-de /usr/local/portage/bmg-gnome-current.alternative /usr/local/portage/bmg-main.alternative"SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts c++ cdparanoia cdr cdrom codecs crypt cups divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd f77 foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icq imagemagick imlib java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mplayer nas ncurses nls nvidia oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline ruby sdl slang speex spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype unicode usb wmf x86 xine xml2 xmms xprint xv xvid zlib"

```

wäre über hilfe dankbar, habe noch keinen bug bei bugzilla gefunden.

mfg ash

----------

## boris64

das gleiche problem besteht hier auch.

die meldung

```
...

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is: 

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/gentoo-de/media-libs/xine-lib/files/protect-CFLAGS.patch-1_rc6 

...
```

weisst ja darauf hin, dass der patch "protect-CFLAGS.patch-1_rc6" nicht vorhanden ist.

einfachste lösung wird wahrscheinlich sein, einfach später nochmal neu zu

synchronisieren und zu hoffen, dass es der patch bis dahin in den portagetree geschafft hat.

----------

## smg

mh naja, warte schon ne woche drauf ca  :Smile: 

nunja, _gedulden_ wir und noch etwas x)

mfg

----------

## Earthwings

Das ganze sieht irgendwie wie ein missglückter version bump aus. Am besten erstellt jemand einen Bugreport auf http://bugs.gentoo.de

----------

## boris64

ich war dann mal so frei

 :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68881

jetzt hilft nur noch abwarten und teetrinken  :Razz: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich war dann mal so frei
> 
>  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68881
> 
> jetzt hilft nur noch abwarten und teetrinken 

 

Hey, ich sprach vom gentoo.de Bugzilla (oder was auch immer dort für Software läuft), nicht gentoo.org.

----------

## smg

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das ganze sieht irgendwie wie ein missglückter version bump aus. Am besten erstellt jemand einen Bugreport auf http://bugs.gentoo.de

 

was ist denn ein version bump?

danke  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Stephan 'ash' Grein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was ist denn ein version bump?
> 
> 

 

Viele ebuilds benutzen intern Variablen anstatt hartkodierter Versionsnummern, die von Portage dann anhand des Dateinamens gesetzt werden. Auf diese Weise ist es durch einfaches Umbenennen des ebuilds möglich, eine neuere Version eines Pakets zu installieren - ohne das ebuild zu verändern. Das nennt man "version bump".

----------

## boris64

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Hey, ich sprach vom gentoo.de Bugzilla (oder was auch immer dort für Software läuft), nicht gentoo.org.

 

ist das so wichtig? wo ist der unterschied?

----------

## platinumviper

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Hey, ich sprach vom gentoo.de Bugzilla (oder was auch immer dort für Software läuft), nicht gentoo.org. 
> 
> ist das so wichtig? wo ist der unterschied?

 

xine-lib-1_rc6-r1.ebuild ist nicht im offiziellen Portage-Tree sondern kommt von gentoo-de.

```
emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1 [1_rc6] +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi -debug -directfb +dvd +esd +gnome +ipv6 +nls +oggvorbis +sdl -speex +theora 98 kB [2]

Total size of downloads: 98 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/portage-de
```

Mach Dir nichts draus, das wäre mir totsicher auch passiert, wenn Du nicht schneller gewesen wärst.

platinumviper

----------

## boris64

autsch, das kommt von zu vielen overlays und zuviel kaffee  :Smile: 

```

 [1] /home/portage/portage_overlay

 [2] /home/portage/portage_overlay_extras/gentoo-de

 [3] /home/portage/portage_overlay_extras/bmg-main

```

ich seh schon. ich brauch mal wieder urlaub.

----------

## smg

gut das wir mal darüber geredet haben, btw ich hab auch 6 overlays  :Smile: 

=> solved

----------

## Pette

Also bei mir läuft es so weit durch, bis zu diesem error:

```
/bin/sh ../../../../libtool-nofpic --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../src/input/vcd/libcdio    -mtune=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -falign-loops=4 -falign-jumps=4  -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fexpensive-optimizations -fschedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -ffast-math -funroll-loops -finline-functions -Wall -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE  -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fno-stack-protector -fno-web -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffunction-sections -c -o _cdio_linux.lo `test -f '_cdio_linux.c' || echo './'`_cdio_linux.c

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../src/input/vcd/libcdio -mtune=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -falign-loops=4 -falign-jumps=4 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fexpensive-optimizations -fschedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -ffast-math -funroll-loops -finline-functions -Wall -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fno-stack-protector -fno-web -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffunction-sections -c _cdio_linux.c -MT _cdio_linux.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_cdio_linux.TPlo -o .libs/_cdio_linux.o

_cdio_linux.c:44:42: missing binary operator before token "("

_cdio_linux.c:47:4: #error "You need a kernel greater than 2.2.16 to have CDROM support"

make[6]: *** [_cdio_linux.lo] Fehler 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc6a/src/input/vcd/libcdio'

make[5]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc6a/src/input/vcd/libcdio'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc6a/src/input/vcd'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc6a/src/input'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc6a/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc6a'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 145, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Hat anscheinend was mit dem Packet libcdio zu tun.

Wenn ich das emergen will:

```
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../lib/ -I../include/ -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fpermissive -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wunused -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wnested-externs -Wno-sign-compare -MT _cdio_generic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_cdio_generic.Tpo -c _cdio_generic.c >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../lib/ -I../include/    -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fpermissive -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wunused -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wnested-externs -Wno-sign-compare -MT _cdio_linux.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/_cdio_linux.Tpo" -c -o _cdio_linux.lo _cdio_linux.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/_cdio_linux.Tpo" ".deps/_cdio_linux.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/_cdio_linux.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../lib/ -I../include/ -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fpermissive -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wunused -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wnested-externs -Wno-sign-compare -MT _cdio_linux.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_cdio_linux.Tpo -c _cdio_linux.c  -DPIC

cc1: warning: command line option "-fpermissive" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C

_cdio_linux.c:44:42: missing binary operator before token "("

_cdio_linux.c:47:4: #error "You need a kernel greater than 2.2.16 to have CDROM support"

make[2]: *** [_cdio_linux.lo] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libcdio-0.69/work/libcdio-0.69/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libcdio-0.69/work/libcdio-0.69'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libcdio-0.69 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 21, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

...also fast der gleiche Fehler.

Btw, was heisst hier eigentlich:

```
 "You need a kernel greater than 2.2.16 to have CDROM support"
```

Soll das n witz sein   :Wink: 

Weiss jemand Rat?

Greetz, Pette.

----------

